# Installation linux sur Imac late 2009



## robi (30 Mai 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un Imac de 2009 (21.5", late 2009, 3,06GHZ Intel core 2 duo, Ram: 4GO 1067 MHz DDR3, Ati Radeon HD 4670 256 MO) sur lequel tourne très bien el capitan. J'ai crée une partition (fat 32 ) pour y tester et me familiariser avec linux.
Sur clé bootable j'ai testé xubuntu et linux mint. Les 2 semblaient fonctionner correctement, seulement une fois installé sur la partition dédiée ça donne ceci:





4 fois la même interface du système installé (avec la ligne horizontale et centrale qui reste un peu persistante qlq secondes après redémarrage sur elcapitan, cela fait penser à un pbl  carte graphique ?). L'image est très floue je ne distingue presque rien pour aller fouiner dedans et trouver un éventuel problème de split screen ou divers bizarrerie)

Help! Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à corriger ce pbl ? Pensant à une incompatibilité système j'ai fait 2 installations différentes et successives (xubuntu et mint): même résultat. J'allais recommencer avec cette fois Ubuntu-22.04- desktop-amd64 mais peut-être c'est inutile ? J'ai lu qlq part que je devais faire une partition swap entre les 2 systèmes pour switcher de l'un à l'autre. Je ne l'ai pas fait, est-ce un pbl ?

Par avance merci!


----------



## edenpulse (30 Mai 2022)

robi a dit:


> J'ai lu qlq part que je devais faire une partition swap entre les 2 systèmes pour switcher de l'un à l'autre. Je ne l'ai pas fait, est-ce un pbl ?


Ce n'est pas à ça que sert une partition swap.

Ton problème est la configuration du driver graphique Linux pour ton iMac. 
Tu peux toujours tester Ubuntu 22. 

ça n'est pas un problème de carte graphique, sinon sur ElCapitan ça ferait la même chose.


----------



## robi (30 Mai 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ce n'est pas à ça que sert une partition swap.
> 
> Ton problème est la configuration du driver graphique Linux pour ton iMac.
> Tu peux toujours tester Ubuntu 22.
> ...


Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse.
Pas moyen d'installer Ubuntu 22 grrr
on ne peut pas corriger la config du driver graphique ?
je peux lancer le terminal dans le mint que j'ai installé mais je vois pas ce que je tape...
je viens de nettoyer la nvram mais aucun changement
sinon peut-être une idée d'un ubuntu plus approprié ?


----------



## edenpulse (30 Mai 2022)

robi a dit:


> on ne peut pas corriger la config du driver graphique ?


Si, bien sûr. 
Comment par contre, je ne sais pas. Il y a ptet à voir comment installer les drivers graphiques AMD.



robi a dit:


> sinon peut-être une idée d'un ubuntu plus approprié ?


Changer de distribution ne changera globalement rien ici à mon avis. Tu auras le même soucis sur d'autres distributions.


----------

